# Meat Goats and de-wormers



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok.. So I am in need of a few views as to what some of you do for your meat goat wethers that you plan to butcher in the fall. What have you done or do for worms.

Last year.. we had sent the meat butcher wethers down to a blackbery patch and we never gave them any wormer meds at all. They butchered out quite healthy and fat with no signs or issues of a heavy worm load at all.

This year. .. we don't have the access. I have a goat ( a doe) she is not good material for us.. overbite extreme.. curled ears.. and well. ... she is not nice either to work (tiny bit of aggression even) so I am thinking to have her butchered out. We have de-wormed her with Ivermectin. I sure won't be able to call the meat we have from her natural now. There is a little wether in the pen that I really think we might like to keep for a buck buddy. He is so kind and easy to deal with.
I havent wormed any of the wethers at all yet with anything as we don't want it in the meat but .. they are looking like they could use something.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not a meat breeder but we will be using our wethers for that purpose. We use an herbal wormer. Maybe you can use an herbal wormer, just for your market wethers?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I would suggest getting a fecal. Then, you can decide from there which wormer to use. If your vet charges an arm and a leg for one here's place that only charges $5 for one: http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/instructions.php


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont vac or worm anyone going for meat. But off hand if they need to be wormed you can wait the 30 days or so afterwords before processing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok.. I sure have not wanted anything going into our meat. We were hoping to butcher soon but now have to put it off a while. We are not meat breeders.. just have goats for our own use of this order: Land management, Pets, and lastly -meat.. oh sure we sell some to 4H or commercial breeders. The meat is for our own consumption. I sure wish they had the blackberry patch to go to.. that was a good plan.. they did well on that. 

I will see what their worm load is and determine if it is worth de-worming them at this point. They still have good eye color.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Woodhaven, what kind of herbal wormer do you use?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Molly's herbals. We've been using it for a year and a half, and it's done well by us.

http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok thanks so much


----------

